# Not another reckless driving ticket !!!



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

: popcorn:


----------



## Bucknekkid (Feb 4, 2009)

thinkngrow said:


> Why do you sound so pissed off? If you dont like the fact that i wont take advise from someone with a name like "buknakedkid" then dont come back and read this post.


Your way to young and immature to verbally spar with me little boy...Your reply to my post is in all seriousness, as lame as your arguements to not be cited...Why would I be pissed anyway... :dunno: It isn't my problem mommy is taking away your car, you're to childish to heed the advice of others and was to stupid to have learned the first two times ?!?!:tsk:...You're here for my amusement, nothing more and nothing less...


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Bucknekkid said:


> Your way to young and immature to verbally spar with me little boy...Your reply to my post is in all seriousness, as lame as your arguements to not be cited...Why would I be pissed anyway... :dunno: It isn't my problem mommy is taking away your car, you're to childish to heed the advice of others and was to stupid to have learned the first two times ?!?!:tsk:...You're here for my amusement, nothing more and nothing less...


:rofl::rofl::lmao::lmao::lmao::rofl::rofl: :thumbup:

dj


----------



## thinkngrow (Dec 30, 2008)

yea i think your completely dysfuctional


----------



## Bucknekkid (Feb 4, 2009)

thinkngrow said:


> yea i think your completely dysfuctional


I think your a dumbass punk, but that is beside the point and another thread altogether...

thinkngrow, it would be best if you thoughtngrew...


----------



## thinkngrow (Dec 30, 2008)

Bucknekkid said:


> I think your a dumbass punk, but that is beside the point and another thread altogether...
> 
> thinkngrow, it would be best if you thoughtngrew...


yea yea, stop crying and go get "bucknekid" with your buddies...dont forget to grab some of whats in your avatar.....youll need it :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Bucknekkid (Feb 4, 2009)

thinkngrow said:


> yea yea, stop crying and go get *"bucknekid" *with your buddies...dont forget to grab some of whats in your avatar.....youll need it :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


That's two attempts at spelling and you still can't get it right... Very much like your driving skills isn't it ?...Will the third attempt result in yet another failure ?...

As an after thought, I'll send some of that lube to you and your butt buddies in prison, after you kill a construction worker or another innocent person because you can't control your speed...

Your sandbox is full of sh!t, stinknslow...Time for me to play in another !...


----------



## jummo (Aug 18, 2002)

It is time to declare "Shenanigans"!

People who have the wherewithal to be rollin' an '07 750iL wouldn't be here telling this story, and certainly not with this punctuation, spelling and grammar. 

Unless, as others have implied, it is daddy's car or we was trolled. :dunno:

jummo


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

Just go to court and show that cop how wrong he is. Kick his ass then come tell us all about it. I'm pulling for you. 

Yeah...


----------



## thinkngrow (Dec 30, 2008)

jummo said:


> It is time to declare "Shenanigans"!
> 
> People who have the wherewithal to be rollin' an '07 750iL wouldn't be here telling this story, and certainly not with this punctuation, spelling and grammar.
> 
> ...


look dont be jealous cause im younger than you and my car cost more than your pension plan


----------



## jummo (Aug 18, 2002)

thinkngrow said:


> look dont be jealous cause im younger than you and my car cost more than your pension plan


Is it a Deusenberg? :yikes:

jummo


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

As my west coast good bud Shocktopus says: This thread has jumped the shark.
The OP is a troll. Book him Danno, Obnoxiousness One.
I'm out of here.


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

What the hells a troll anyways. Is it a hip word for dumbass. I need to get my urban dictionary to keep up with you young hipsters.


----------



## thinkngrow (Dec 30, 2008)

my love


----------



## Bucknekkid (Feb 4, 2009)

edgar620 said:


> What the hells a troll anyways. Is it a hip word for dumbass. I need to get my urban dictionary to keep up with you young hipsters.


Here is a link for you to learn the definition, along with all the others you may have wondered about in the past, or come across in the future...

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=troll


----------



## Bucknekkid (Feb 4, 2009)

thinkngrow said:


> my *mommie's* love


fixed...


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

edgar620 said:


> What the hells a troll anyways. Is it a hip word for dumbass. I need to get my urban dictionary to keep up with *you young hipsters*.


Thanks. I'm long past young. Even past middle aged but not quite into my dotage. Keep your ears open around the kids and you learn an entirely different language.


----------



## thinkngrow (Dec 30, 2008)

Bucknekkid said:


> fixed...


wheres a photo of your car


----------



## 916WI (Feb 24, 2009)

Think....I'm fairly certain that the 750 belongs to your mom or dad. The issues with your grammar lead me to believe that you're younger. A younger person would go for a Z4 or M3 coupe before a 4 door 750 if the car truly belonged to them. Not to mention if you were financially viable, you would have no problem spending the grand or so on an attorney to help resolve this ticket. Good luck with the Ben Matlock impression--please check in and make sure you tell us how it shakes out........


----------



## thinkngrow (Dec 30, 2008)

916WI said:


> Think....I'm fairly certain that the 750 belongs to your mom or dad. The issues with your grammar lead me to believe that you're younger. A younger person would go for a Z4 or M3 coupe before a 4 door 750 if the car truly belonged to them. Not to mention if you were financially viable, you would have no problem spending the grand or so on an attorney to help resolve this ticket. Good luck with the Ben Matlock impression--please check in and make sure you tell us how it shakes out........


sorry but you're just being prejudge-mental on your part. What I do with my money shouldn't be any of your business nor whose car this really is. The reason i do not want to get a lawyer is because i had a very bad experience with them (especially this one a$$hole) on my previous tickets and having the money shouldn't be the reason to get one. so lets just lose the ego


----------

